
Unparalleled': Snapchat snaps up ad talent ahead of IPO - thevibesman
http://digiday.com/publishers/unparalleled-snapchats-ipo-plans-come-hiring-spree/
======
chowraid
This should be interesting. I would actually buy a considerable amount of
snap-stock(snapchat stock). I just hope if there is ever an IPO; that the
price holds, and climbs up not just only disappears like its messages _pun
intended_.

